# Halloween TV Specials 2012



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't see a post like this so I thought I'd make one,maybe even sticky it? But we should all post here as we find out when and what channels Halloween TVs specials come on. Right off the bat I know Making monsters returns Sept 30th on travel channel two new episodes every week back to back. October 17th American horror story starts season 2 on fx. Oct 28th on the chiller channel will be home haunter documentary the American scream. And I know travel channel starts their weekends to die for sometime here soon. With specials like Halloween crazy 2 ,scariest haunted attractions etcetc......If you know any post em!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was wondering when American Horror Story was going to start their second season. Thanx for the other updates also.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Da Weiner said:


> I was wondering when American Horror Story was going to start their second season. Thanx for the other updates also.


Just saw some teaser trailers on TV the other night. I think the season premier is Oct. 17 or there about.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, love making monsters! Is the Chiiler doc going to be on the Chiller channel?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fred Krueger said:


> Thanks for the heads up, love making monsters! Is the Chiiler doc going to be on the Chiller channel?


 YES! on chiller channel October 28th


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyday, I was about to start a thread just as this!

Newb here ... with basic cable! So, our options are limited. Thank Gawd for DVDs and libraries! TCM and AMC were our staples until The Great Comcast Digital Throwback took away those channels for good ... we were P'd O but whatcha gonna do? Halloween will be smaller this year without Robert Osborne and "The Walking Dead". Keep posting any developments!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> YES! on chiller channel October 28th


Damn, I don't have Chiller, and it's not even offered in my area!
This is for you Comcast::finger:


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Fred, I feel for ya. Missing much here too. BUT ... don't discount oddball channels such as MeTV, ThisTV, AntennaTV, RTV ... they often air genre material, but you gotta look!

Plus, some local channels are getting back into it, little by little ... tho "Elvira's Movie Macabre" tanked last year on ThisTV, there's TONS of horror hosts peddling regional humor ... quality varies with your mileage.

Anybody here from NYC? WPiX just may reair "Chiller Theatre" again this year. It pales in comparison to its glory days, but in 2008 they brought it back as a Halloween special. Zacherly, Elvira and some NY weathercaster has hosted it.

Sure wish Fox would resurrect the ol' "Creature Features" ... my avatar counts on it! As long as it behaves, that is.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Update* Travel channel will re air the 4 making monster episodes from last year on Saturday September 22nd starting at 4pm. If Ya missed em check em out! It's all leading up to the new season Sept 30th


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Time to do a 'halloween' search on my DirecTV guide...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup pyro and vic will both be on the show American Scream


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Fred Krueger said:


> Damn, I don't have Chiller, and it's not even offered in my area!
> This is for you Comcast::finger:


I am in the same boat, but I think you can watch some Chiller stuff on Hulu, and some on their own website. I am hoping to catch it.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Update* BEFORE THE PREMIERE OF MAKING MONSTERS SEASON 2 this Sunday The TVs special extreme Halloween comes on travel channel and then after making monsters another TVs special comes on called Halloween crazy


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if any of the programs are available online for UK viewing or on any UK TV channels ?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

*Jeff Dunham Halloween!*

Just saw this YouTube clip of Jeff Dunham's new Halloween special coming up. I'm a big fan, and can't wait!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh thanks for posting that Dr. M! I love Jeff Dunham and this looks like it'll be another good show. Glad he's going outside the box with a Halloween special.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

September 30 @ 6pm Travel Channel- Bizarre Foods Halloween

October 7 @ 7pm Travel Channel- Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed.

9pm Food Network- Halloween Wars 

10pm Travel Channel- Halloween Crazier (mentioned by OP as Halloween Crazy 2.)


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome Fred! Thanks for posting that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw the Jeff Dunham special advertised a few days ago and put a reminder on our calendar. The DVR will be set for that one


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

Fear network is scheduled to start re-air of all the old "Tales from the Crypt" Friday nights beginning Oct. 5


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

cool


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted but here is AMC's annual fearfest movie guide.. http://www.halloweenmoviesontv.com/amc-fear-fest-schedule/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The SyFy channel will be doing its annual "31 Days of Halloween" starting in a few days. Haven't seen a schedule yet for what will be airing.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Not sure if it's been posted but here is AMC's annual fearfest movie guide.. http://www.halloweenmoviesontv.com/amc-fear-fest-schedule/


Thanks for the link! It looks like they are going to be playing some great movies this year (including Motel Hell!).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Everyday, this thread is a winner. I'm firing up the TiVo!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fearfest is Oct 13-31.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Everyday, this thread is a winner. I'm firing up the TiVo!


Why thank you friend! Just spread the ghoulish greatness!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Halloween Frighthouses: Secrets revealed tonight on GAC (326 on directv) at 9PM!! It replay's later this week also so check your guide if you miss this tonight!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Halloween programming 2012
http://www.channelguidemagblog.com/index.php/2012/09/27/halloween-programming-2012/

TV's Top Scares 
http://channelguide.zap2it.com/downloads/Halloween-Freemium-2012.pdf


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Anybody know of The Bug Guy? He blogs all worth on modern Horror Hosting.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone in the greater NYC area has WNET PBS's Channel 13's "Reel 13" for early November showing Hammer's "Hound of the Baskervilles" the first Saturday night at 9pm ET.

Also, I don't immediately have the particulars, but those of us who remember Chicago WGN's "Creature Features" can look forward to a special recollection of that show too.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the "trailer":






BTW, dunno what if anything WPiX out of NYC is doing ... since 2008 they revived "Chiller Theatre" with rotating hosts, but nothing yet.

Here was their show, circa 1972:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This seasons Halloween shows.
http://tv.yahoo.com/photos/tv-does-...s-spooktacular-halloween-themed-tv-slideshow/


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

"Mockingbird Lane" airs Friday night, tomorrow Oct 26th, on NBC. Dunno 'bout this.


----------

